# Detect changes in network settings



## perleo (Oct 27, 2011)

Can anyone guide me into a way of detecting changes in network settings (IP address, default gateway, connected wireless network) in the kernel space?

Doing some playing with the kernel so I'd like to be able to detect these changes as they happen and perform a few tasks when they happen.

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe something to be achieved with kqueue(2) (kevent(2))? See e.g. http://eradman.com/posts/kqueue-tcp.html.


----------

